# GPH for a 5' spray bar.



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Want to make my own spray bar. 
The tank is 5' long with a 12" brace down the center of the tank. 
So there will be two, 2 ft sections drilled into a single piece of PVC.

Does anybody have experience with this?
I'd like to use 3/4" PVC pipe since I have tons that I wouldn't mind getting rid of.

Thanks!

Also, how are your spray bars attached?


----------



## Rocky36 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have mine attached by small holes in the black trim on the top. Then I took zip ties to hold it in. They make it easy to clean just clip them off clean and replace. It also hides it very well since it tucks right beneath it. Then just clip the excess on top you won't ever know its there.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

*Rocky36*

Just out of curiosity, do you know what the GPH is that is fed to the bar?
Also the length, I could use that to compare to my own measurements.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

One way to deal with the amount of flow is to control the size and number of holes in the spray bar. A few tiny holes will give less flow. More or larger holes, more flow. If you have the drill bits, start with just a few holes or really tiny and then add to it as you see what you get. Be aware that tiny holes get gunked up quicker and stop flow. Something like between 1/16 and 1/8 might be a lace to start. Suggest not gluing the pvc in as you may need to remove it to run something down it to clear algae at some point in the future.


----------



## Rocky36 (Oct 4, 2011)

The bar is 10 or so inches it runs down the side of my tank. The only thing is I need to glue my hose in because last night it fell out and luckily I was awake. Press fit didn't work so I think I will use some gorilla glue. Also I might make it down the back of my tank but I am not sure. The gph is around 198 gph. My first attempt was more like a trickle bar and I also used a beer cap to seal the end and so far it worked. Btw it soaked in bleach then declor so it wouldn't get my fish all messed up.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I've used pvc cement to create spraybars. For hole size, I did a couple of searches, and the way I determined the number and size of holes was to space the holes as I wanted them (used 1" spacing).

Calculate the area of the 3/4" tubing

Divide by the # of holes. Save this Number.

I set up a quick formula in excel using diameters from 1/8" up through 1/4" by 32nd's to calculate the area of each hole. Compared this result to the number saved above gives you approximately how big each hole should be to account for all the water coming through the 3/4" tubing.

If you wanted more current, size the holes slightly smaller than equal.
For less current, make holes larger

Honestly, it was harder to type all this up, than to just do the calculations.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Mar 12, 2010)

i used 3/4" pvc. heres a pic of it roughed in. I have to modify it for ease of cleaing, but you get the picture. Its wedged in between the BG and the top rim of the tank.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

I think Nodima has got the right idea. Calculating the flow per hole and the current wanted sounds like it's definitely the best way to go.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Mar 12, 2010)

nodima said:


> I've used pvc cement to create spraybars. For hole size, I did a couple of searches, and the way I determined the number and size of holes was to space the holes as I wanted them (used 1" spacing).
> 
> Calculate the area of the 3/4" tubing
> 
> ...


do you have any pics of the finished spraybar?

Thx


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

ChadRamsey said:


> nodima said:
> 
> 
> > I've used pvc cement to create spraybars. For hole size, I did a couple of searches, and the way I determined the number and size of holes was to space the holes as I wanted them (used 1" spacing).
> ...


I don't, but can shoot one tonight. It is basically 4' long, with a T fitting in the middle, with holes drilled every inch on the bar.

From end to end:

end cap
~22" pvc drilled
T fitting
~22" pvc drilled
end cap

all out of 1" pvc, cemented together.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

I made a spraybar / intake for my FX5. Heres the one I made for my 90g. I used gray PVC and just pressure slipped them together, no cement:




























Heres one I made a few days ago for my 125g. This time I used black PVC for the spraybar and elbows and also used primer & cement to join everything except the spraybar together:

The black PVC pipe only comes in 5ft lengths & since it didnt run the full length of the back glass I angled the last 2 holes on each side of the spraybar to shoot towards the corners of the front glass. I think it will be good enough but if not I'll make a longer spraybar using 2 halves joined with a coupling in the middle to make one long spraybar.

*Spraybar*









*Intake*


I read alot of people saying how hard it is to get the holes straight on a spraybar. Heres how I got them to line up perfectly....

-Get a piece of furring strip to use as a straight edge.

-Mark your hole spacing on the furring strip. The amount / diameter of the holes depends on your tank / filter. (On my 90g - 4ft tank I made the holes 1/8" in diameter and spaced them 1" apart. My sand stayed spotless and I never had to vacuum my sand between water changes.)

-Put blue painters tape on the PVC pipe and use a marker to draw a straight line w/ the furring strip on the PVC pipe. *If youre not steady with your hands, you can use a large clamp to clamp the PVC pipe to the strip so it doesnt move when you draw the line and mark the holes.

-Find & mark the center of the PVC pipe and mark your holes from the center out with the furring strip.

-Drill your holes. Start out with a small bit to make pilot holes then come back with a larger bit for your final holes. For the pilot holes I used a 1/16" bit then steeped up to a 1/8" for my final holes.


----------

